# Saving attchments (iMessage)



## darcinator (Jul 9, 2011)

Have the iPod touch 3rd gen 32 gb. Current iOS 5.0.1. My friend sent me a video on iMessage and when I opened it and pressed save video. I don't know where it is. I looked through my photos but there isn't a single video there. When I press save video, the window just goes away and doesn't take any time to think.


----------



## ssomeonelikeyou (Jan 16, 2012)

Have you tried hard feasting it by pressing the power and home button at the same time till the phone restarts? Or have you tried restoring it?


----------



## darcinator (Jul 9, 2011)

Why would I do that?


----------

